# Whats a good nude lipstick for me?



## Paisly (Aug 9, 2012)

*Hi, I am currently on a lookout for a good nude lipstick for me. I currently own myth, creme d' nude, hue, and some limited edition shades.  None of them work since i am rather pale with really pigmented lips (see picture.) They all wash me out... *
*Whats a good nude? Any suggestions?   Any brand! All the help... i would reallly appreciate it! *

*thanks in advance! *


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 10, 2012)

Try Hug Me, Honeylove or Shygirl from MAC. For a drugstore alternative, check out L'Oreal's Fairest Nude or Wet N Wild's Bare It All (which is one of my favorite nudes).

	Good luck!


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

I currently own shygirl. Maybe i need to find more a brownish nude so that it will showup. That pure zen lipstick... shows nothing. I was soo sad. it looked lovely.
  	thank you for your advice!


----------



## Merula (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm a fan of Cherish and Gaga2, they're the only ones that don't make me look weird and washed out. What's your skintone? It might help


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh, i thought i included that. Opps! I'm barely NC15.  My main problem is that my lips are super pigmented and the nudes that works for my skintone.. tends to not show up. Similar to what Pure zen did. Sigh. such a pretty shade too. I have been eyeing Lady gaga 2!  )
  	Thank you.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 14, 2012)

Mac Blankety  best nude ever! Also Mac Faux, it's quite pinky but works really well as a nude that doesn't wash you out. HTH


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

When they repromote it this Fall, try Yash.  Fresh Brew could work as well.  I like Blankety also, I am NC15 to NC20.

  	HTH


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

Paisly said:


> [COLOR=FF0099]*Hi, I am currently on a lookout for a good nude lipstick for me. I currently own myth, creme d' nude, hue, and some limited edition shades.  None of them work since i am rather pale with really pigmented lips (see picture.) They all wash me out...*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0099]*Whats a good nude? Any suggestions?   Any brand! All the help... i would reallly appreciate it!*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=FF0099]*thanks in advance!*[/COLOR]


 Try L'oreal Colorjuice lipgloss in Butterscotch Drop for a tannish nude or Passionfruit squeeze for a pinky nude... Both r semi-opaque, shiny and beautiful not 2 mention cheap


----------



## geeko (Aug 29, 2012)

TryMAC  Half and Half? It's not bad..... And I second Cherish as well....


----------



## Laytiffany (Aug 29, 2012)

I am a NC15 and I have Cherish. I don't really like it because it looks washed out on me but I have really pigmented lips and it shows up on my lips really well. I suggest trying it out before you buy it


----------



## cucumbers (Aug 29, 2012)

Honeylove is my favorite nude from Mac, since a lot of the popular colors such as Blankety and Myth wash me out. It's also a lot less brown than Gaga 2 on me. I also second the rec of Hug Me.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 29, 2012)

Try angel or Cosmo they're a little darker but u won't look pale because you can see the colors I like honey love as well


----------



## tats (Aug 31, 2012)

I would recommend honeylove and viva glam II. I'm pale as well and I love these nudes


----------



## LoR (Aug 31, 2012)

I"m really pale as well with naturally red lips (yuck). Honey love looks so bright on me. Almost like a terra cotta. So sad because it looks  light beige on a lot of people.

  	has anyone tried Siss? I wanted to try that but wasnt sure because it might come off too brown or yellow.


----------



## liba (Aug 31, 2012)

Paisly said:


> Oh, i thought i included that. Opps! I'm barely NC15.  My main problem is that my lips are super pigmented and the nudes that works for my skintone.. tends to not show up. Similar to what Pure zen did. Sigh. such a pretty shade too. I have been eyeing Lady gaga 2!  )
> Thank you.


  	I'm NC15 with red lips too. What you might need is something with yellow, peach or even grey undertones to cancel out your natural lip color, while still complimenting your skin tone. The ones that look really odd in the tube often wind up being the most flattering on me. If you get just the right canceling color, you can go for a sheerer texture and still have it read nude, but more opaque textures are fine if you pat them into your lips, instead of applying them heavily. The warmth of your fingers will blend the lipstick in with your skin nicely that way.

  	In the winter, the very best nude I've got is Restrict. That one is just perfect and very romantic. In the spring, I had the best luck with Playing Koi, and that was a color that didn't work for a lot of people - it's very pale salmon/peach. For summer, I enjoyed Salute! this year - it's like a little more warmed up Playing Koi. These were all limited though, but Salute! might still be around here and there. One that IS around that is absolutely gorgeous in the more beige nude department, rather than pale nude is *Cusp of Dawn*. You should check that one out since it should still be available - it's got a beautiful, soft, semi-sheer texture too. I looooooove it!

  	Nudes are tricky to match, so just be choosey and try a bunch of them in person - you'll know which one is working when you see it. There wasn't a single nude in the recent cremesheen+pearl collection i liked, and all the nudes from Naturally were awful on me too. I haven't had a perm MAC nude lipstick that was really great for me either, unless you want to count Sheer Mandarin Sheen Supreme, which is very yellow apricot, but turns a soft nude on me when I apply it lightly. It will just click when it's right.....like love!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 4, 2012)

LoR said:


> I"m really pale as well with naturally red lips (yuck). Honey love looks so bright on me. Almost like a terra cotta. So sad because it looks  light beige on a lot of people.
> 
> has anyone tried Siss? I wanted to try that but wasnt sure because it might come off too brown or yellow.


	I love Siss, its one of my favorite nudes but it is quite yellow and can cancel out the red and not look too grey or corpse like.  Love, love, love Siss.


----------



## roop300 (Nov 25, 2012)

i would say try creme cup, its a nude pink. favourite all time lippie of mine


----------



## CharlieKelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Paisly said:


> Oh, i thought i included that. Opps! I'm barely NC15.  My main problem is that my lips are super pigmented and the nudes that works for my skintone.. tends to not show up. Similar to what Pure zen did. Sigh. such a pretty shade too. I have been eyeing Lady gaga 2!  )
> Thank you.


 

  	Aww I had high expectations from Pure Zen and it disappeared on me too.



  	 		Also, please do try the Sephora Rouge Cream Lipstick in Charmer 19. I is such a great nude tone. Please give it a try, I cannot recommend this enough, it is a great shade. 












 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *hwdsprincess* 



			Try angel or Cosmo they're a little darker but u won't look pale because you can see the colors I like honey love as well

 	 		Cosmo is absolutely my favorite "nude". I am a bit pale too but with pink undertones and cosmo is the only one that doesn't look like I am wearing lip balm.


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Nov 26, 2012)

I've got the same problem, and love both Faux and Syrup.  Blankety works but I have to wear a slightly pinky gloss over it or else it washes me out a bit.


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 30, 2012)

Hue is a good nude as well and Angel if you want a pink-nude


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 24, 2013)

My faves are Cherish, Honey Love and Blankety


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm a pale redhead and my favourite nudes are:
  - Viva glam II (satin)
  - Half n half (amplified)
  - Kinda Sexy (matte)
  - Faux (satin)


----------

